# Pics of the latest mods :) PICS!!



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

So im still fairly new to the site and to my cruze. Had her less than a month. I had posted a few pics after i got her but here are some updated pics after i did the overlay on the bowties and side rear window vents and rear trim. Ive also changed my antenna to a shorty black aluminum with white rings, and changed my valve stem caps to black jack with carbon fiber wrap. already had the bowties carbon fiber wrapped and the side markers and center caps.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice man I like it


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks good man, the Summit White guys have to stick together.. :coolpics:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Good personal touch. Will be honest not to found of having the word cruze everywhere but it's your 

Have you thought about just plasti dipping your chevy emblem in red?


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

honestly I Had the lettering laying around from a big kit i have so used it. I actually am thinking of doing the roof and mirrors in carbon fiber wrap and the bowties and brake calipers in red. Im not sure yet. The great part of vinyl is the ability to change it easily. If i do my brake calipers in red probably with use high temp auto spray, and may plastidip the wheels and bowties.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

prince_bigd said:


> So im still fairly new to the site and to my cruze. Had her less than a month. I had posted a few pics after i got her but here are some updated pics after i did the overlay on the bowties and side rear window vents and rear trim. Ive also changed my antenna to a shorty black aluminum with white rings, and changed my valve stem caps to black jack with carbon fiber wrap. already had the bowties carbon fiber wrapped and the side markers and center caps.


Those mods are pretty **** sweet man=]. Good job. BTW...where did you get those lettering that say CRUZE where you incorporated it into the bowties and the quarter plastic molding. I want to do something like this. I like that color white. Normally im a no-white color car person, but ill make an exception lol.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

i actually was toying with doing just the recessed part of the spokes in carbon fiber so i ordered a cheap kit off ebay, but the pre cut spoke overlays were for a 16 inch wheel so didnt work. But the lettering came with it and i liked the look and contrast of the red so decided to be a little creative and at least get a bit of my investment back. Was like 20 bucks for the kit but honestly any decent graphics shop should be able to do just the lettering for much less.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> If i do my brake calipers in red probably with use high temp auto spray, and may plastidip the wheels and bowties.









Good Idea.. ccasion14:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Did you Plasti Dip your wheels?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright got a little bored last night and got out the tool kit. Off came the factory cruze and LT badges on the rear.  also cut out an overlay in red for the centercap bowties to match the rest of the touches on the car. Took some quick cell pics so please excuse the quality.  
EDIT: also picked up some plastidip and blue painters tape, will be tackling that this week sometime. Have some black m12 1.5 lugs on the way and some interior goodies  will get those posted once they all come in.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

No they are powder coated..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> No they are powder coated..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wow those look amazing. Do you mind me asking how much that cost you?. I would like to do mine in blue powder coat

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I work at a dealership and we send out wheels that have been scuffed up or look like crap, in the past they have always done the silver.. We thought outside of the box and I mentioned painting them black we used mine as a test car as I have had the wheels on my Lightning powder coated.. Not sure on the cost but for my lighting with the 10.5 x 18 they were 45 a wheel.. I dropped them off on Mon morning and picked them up after work on Wed. so not a bad turn around time.. TOTALLY worth it, don't plasti-dip anything just save up a little and do it the right way you wont regret it at all I promise!!!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

How do you think mine would look with either black or blue? I know its hard to justify or be able to decide what color, but as a guess, what would look good/better to you?


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I work at a dealership and we send out wheels that have been scuffed up or look like crap, in the past they have always done the silver.. We thought outside of the box and I mentioned painting them black we used mine as a test car as I have had the wheels on my Lightning powder coated.. Not sure on the cost but for my lighting with the 10.5 x 18 they were 45 a wheel.. I dropped them off on Mon morning and picked them up after work on Wed. so not a bad turn around time.. TOTALLY worth it, don't plasti-dip anything just save up a little and do it the right way you wont regret it at all I promise!!!


your car looks awesome love it!!!:goodjob:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with you amber. Im not a white car type of guy, but the way he modded his, made me change my mind on white lol. I like how it sits with the black wheels. It really looks stealthy looking.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> Alright got a little bored last night and got out the tool kit. Off came the factory cruze and LT badges on the rear.  also cut out an overlay in red for the centercap bowties to match the rest of the touches on the car. Took some quick cell pics so please excuse the quality.
> EDIT: also picked up some plastidip and blue painters tape, will be tackling that this week sometime. Have some black m12 1.5 lugs on the way and some interior goodies  will get those posted once they all come in.


Since it appears my newest pics got kind of bumped away at the bottom of the last page... lol. I actually plan on masking off the inner scalloped areas of the spokes and and painting them black in the long run. Then i have a friend who does true pinstriping im going to get to do red pinstripes around the outer rim and outline of the scalloped sections of the spokes.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Full stereo, lowered on Eibach springs, clear markers with blue L.E.Ds blueish white signals, bright white reverse L.E.D.s, shark fin, those are my very recent mods but have done plenty in past

















































Here's some random pics of my car enjoy


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

question for you since you shared your pics. How do the eibachs ride compared to stock? Im assuming by the interior youre a 1LT? so the stock dampers/springs were a bit softer and taller than the 2LT/LTZ/eco sport setup, but they still should be comparable. Im a 2LT and considering lowering on Eibachs thats what i had on my hhr along with the sway bars front and rear and adjustable sway bar links. I really like the ride quality on my cruze though and dont want to go much harsher.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

3


chevycruze2012 said:


> How do you think mine would look with either black or blue? I know its hard to justify or be able to decide what color, but as a guess, what would look good/better to you?


I think with your car being the light blue that it is a good dark gun mettle would look really good maybe even white.. When I was buying my car I couldn't decide between white, silver and your blue.. You obviously see what I decided but I get to see Poje's silver LTZ all the time and makes me wish I would have gone with the silver but I love the white and black.. but personally I don't think blue would look good at all.. try black, white, or a gun mettle color..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

AmbersCruze8822 said:


> your car looks awesome love it!!!:goodjob:


Thanks!! only other thing I'm going to do to it is HID in the fogs.. I have 25000K HID in the headlights yes 25,000K and they are the bluest lights you have ever seen.. I have some 3000K (yellow) on the way and I'm going to see how those look in the headlights and that will decide what color I do for the fogs..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> question for you since you shared your pics. How do the eibachs ride compared to stock? Im assuming by the interior youre a 1LT? so the stock dampers/springs were a bit softer and taller than the 2LT/LTZ/eco sport setup, but they still should be comparable. Im a 2LT and considering lowering on Eibachs thats what i had on my hhr along with the sway bars front and rear and adjustable sway bar links. I really like the ride quality on my cruze though and dont want to go much harsher.


I will give you some info on the H&R's... I have an LTZ so there is a small difference but hopefully this will help you in making your decision.. When I was buying my springs I did a ton of reading on every kind of spring, coil, air, everything... I went with the H&R based on the deal that I got and what I could afford at the time my understanding was that the H&R's would give me a 1.2-1.5 in the front and a 1.8-2.0 in the rear.. I wanted the finder to sit right at the top of tire and if you look at my pics it is just a hair higher I really wish that they would settle a little more and lower down a bit.. I was also worried about the ride in my mind it was hard to go from a nice smooth LTZ stock to a bumpy LTZ.. I drive almost 90 miles a day to and from work so this was very important to me.. So far I have been more than pleased they ride almost exactly like stock the only time I can tell is when I hit a bump (big one) it is retarded rough.. But for everyday driving they are great.. My gf cant even tell that they have been changed.. No matter what you choose it will ride smooth but it depends on how low you want to go or how much you are willing to spend, bought mine from a member on here for $130.00 Hope this helps...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Thanks!! only other thing I'm going to do to it is HID in the fogs.. I have 25000K HID in the headlights yes 25,000K and they are the bluest lights you have ever seen.. I have some 3000K (yellow) on the way and I'm going to see how those look in the headlights and that will decide what color I do for the fogs..


I want to convert mine to HIDs but I have no clue what I'm doing lol. I'm afraid ill mess something up. I want a really bright blue. Can you take a picture of yours at night so I can see how I like em?. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks whiteandbrite . they only difference between the 2LT like mine and the LTZ is the 18s, suspension and wheel/tire wise. So if anything the difference in tire sidewall may help to prevent any noticable degradation of ride quality. I actually find my 2LT rather tossable as is. the front pushes in extreme cornering and the rear could use a bit stiffer sway bar but other than that it has an amazing ride/handling balance for a fwd. I may look into the H&R and the eibachs. I know that coilovers are the ultimate bolt on cornering answer but theyre also priced accordingly. I cant justify the gains to price for them. I think just a set of tires would do a lot. I hate contis, theyve been junk on everything ive had. i will admit this set seems better than the ones that came on either of my vibes or my hhr. Im more interested in lowering it for looks and slight aero drag improvement as any drop will result in a slight frontal mass reduction.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I want to convert mine to HIDs but I have no clue what I'm doing lol. I'm afraid ill mess something up. I want a really bright blue. Can you take a picture of yours at night so I can see how I like em?.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App









this is the only one that I have on my phone right now I will take another tonight but even with this one you can still see how blue they are..






this one is from my gf's Mazda3 they are the same bulb 25,000K


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

looks great  i actually put my clear turn signal bulbs front and rear in today. I stuck with regular bulbs for now because by tax time im ordering new headlights and taillights and plan on going full led then, along with some led fogs.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is another pic of my brakes.. I bought the kit at autozone I believe for something like $20 bucks.. There are 3 or 4 coats on them I believe..









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> question for you since you shared your pics. How do the eibachs ride compared to stock? Im assuming by the interior youre a 1LT? so the stock dampers/springs were a bit softer and taller than the 2LT/LTZ/eco sport setup, but they still should be comparable. Im a 2LT and considering lowering on Eibachs thats what i had on my hhr along with the sway bars front and rear and adjustable sway bar links. I really like the ride quality on my cruze though and dont want to go much harsher.


Haha my bad I thought this was for anyone to show there resent mods, but Eibach ride great best spring on the market got them for 300 Canadian brand new, it says 1.2 inch drop but I got a 2 inch drop and my car sits way lower then an H&R spring drop, don't go for cheap cuz you can't get quality from cheap products like H&R I did my research took me over 2 months to desire what spring to go with if I wasn't in Canada and didn't have winter and a far commute to work everyday I would have went coilovers but I'm scared of being a snow plow, and btw I have 8k headlights and 3k fogs that's a sweet set up all hid btw I donno if my car is2lt or 1lt it's a 2012 RS 1.4 MT


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> View attachment 25426
> this is the only one that I have on my phone right now I will take another tonight but even with this one you can still see how blue they are..
> View attachment 25434
> this one is from my gf's Mazda3 they are the same bulb 25,000K
> ...


Okay cool. I do like those alot. I would still like to see how they look on the cruze if you can still take a pic or two. I know i want blue HID's, but the brightness would be something i may have to sacrifice for because 25000k might be too bright in iowa. Idk...ill have to check before i even get them.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

its cool cyclonic. Actually over on chevyhhr.net we had a running forum just for what did you do to your car today. It was an easy centralized place for anyone to post up pics of things they had done, even if it was as trivial as a wash/wax or a complete stereo install with pics. I like the stance of your cruze and really liked the eibachs on my hhr so when i lower it that will probably be the route i go.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Okay cool. I do like those alot. I would still like to see how they look on the cruze if you can still take a pic or two. I know i want blue HID's, but the brightness would be something i may have to sacrifice for because 25000k might be too bright in iowa. Idk...ill have to check before i even get them.


Here ya go..


































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Here ya go..
> 
> View attachment 25514
> View attachment 25522
> ...


Wow those are pretty cool on the cruze. I really like them. And yours is a darker blue? Or lighter? I cannot remember lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Wow those are pretty cool on the cruze. I really like them. And yours is a darker blue? Or lighter? I cannot remember lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's hard to tell with the pic but they are a deep deep blue.. Here is an example on a nice sunny day when you look up at the sky and its so clear that it is a dark blue that's what the road looks like when driving at night.. Just make sure when you get them you aim them down or you will make people really mad.. The only down side to our headlights is when you put the HID bulb in the housing it floods the road with light as where a projector housing projects it to the road there is a BIG difference.. Also I am waiting on my 3K (yellow) bulbs to get here so when they do I put them in I will take pics..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I want to convert mine to HIDs but I have no clue what I'm doing lol. I'm afraid ill mess something up. I want a really bright blue. Can you take a picture of yours at night so I can see how I like em?.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They are super easy to hook up you just pull the bulb out of your housing and the connector that hooks to the bulb plugs in to one end of the kit then you put the HID bulb into the housing and hook up the other end of the kit to the bulb, it's almost dummy proof.. Took me maybe 10 min to hook them up, it took me longer to get the tools out and figure out how to open the package then it did to hook up the kit.. Just make sure your washer fluid isn't full when you are doing it, you will see what I mean when you hook them up.. Lol









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

New Headlights installed got them from a user here in the forums.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Taillights as well


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You stole my tail lights!


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Ooooooooo I like demz

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Calintz said:


>


Those look **** good. Did you paint the cruze lettering too?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Those look **** good. Did you paint the cruze lettering too?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks!!!  Yeah I plastidip the cruze logo.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> It's hard to tell with the pic but they are a deep deep blue.. Here is an example on a nice sunny day when you look up at the sky and its so clear that it is a dark blue that's what the road looks like when driving at night.. Just make sure when you get them you aim them down or you will make people really mad.. The only down side to our headlights is when you put the HID bulb in the housing it floods the road with light as where a projector housing projects it to the road there is a BIG difference.. Also I am waiting on my 3K (yellow) bulbs to get here so when they do I put them in I will take pics..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Okay cool thank you I appreciate it. That's a very nice blue . 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Thanks!!!  Yeah I plastidip the cruze logo.


That's cool s*** man. How did you do that without getting the Plasti Dip all over the rest of the car?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

calintz i LOVE those headlights and taillights. I was looking at the exact same sets after tax time next spring.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

New bulbs..



























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> That's cool s*** man. How did you do that without getting the Plasti Dip all over the rest of the car?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Tape off about a 1/4 inch away from the letters. When you peel the tape the Dip will cut itself on the letters, though you might need tweezers to get it from between the letters.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Tape off about a 1/4 inch away from the letters. When you peel the tape the Dip will cut itself on the letters, though you might need tweezers to get it from between the letters.


So this plasti dip is like a rubber coating that peels off easily without damaging the paint?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> So this plasti dip is like a rubber coating that peels off easily without damaging the paint?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes exactly..


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Yes exactly..


Oh sweet. I didn't realize there was such a thing lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

